# NGD!!!! Custom Semi-Hollow 8 Strings



## tlab (Apr 24, 2012)

My new Semi-Hollow ERG <3, Enjoy!


Specs:
27' Scale Neckthrough (Maple, Tajibo (Yellow Ipê), Mahogany (Mara))
Maple Fretboard
Wings: Ash
Top: Tajibo (Yellow Ipê)
Hipshot Bridge and Locking Tuners
Dimarzio D-Activator 8 Pickups
Bone Nut

Built by the Chilean Luthier Mauro Vos


Some Pics:































I'll soon record a video to show how it sounds ;D


----------



## GSingleton (Apr 24, 2012)

Not bad, looks like a strandberg. Def wanna know how it plays.


----------



## IronGoliath (Apr 24, 2012)

OH MY GOD.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 24, 2012)

I really like that, man. Great catch.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 24, 2012)

Jesus, that guitar is superb.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 25, 2012)

Daddy likes.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Apr 25, 2012)

I want one, now !


----------



## Cad P Crayon (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice! Love the body shape, it reminds me of Dean Sledgehammer basses. More guitars and basses need f-holes.


----------



## Empryrean (Apr 25, 2012)

Wooly Mammoth that's one hot gutiar! I love how aggressive and classy it looks at the same time, great design man


----------



## Will XS01 (Apr 25, 2012)

Definitely one of the nicest eight strings I've seen.


----------



## Philligan (Apr 25, 2012)

That is absolutely killer


----------



## IB-studjent- (Apr 25, 2012)

kind of looks like a Vik duality but with sharper edges


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Apr 25, 2012)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.


----------



## Contra (Apr 25, 2012)

This is some classy stuff right here. Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 25, 2012)

such an elegant design! congrats man, i love it


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks a bit like a cross between a strandberg and a TIL, very classy man. Hope it plays as good as it looks.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 25, 2012)

Very unique! Definitely interested in its tonal qualities.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks awesome, I'd be concerned about neck dive though given the small AND hollow body.
Would love to hear some sound clips!


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 25, 2012)

Hot damn! I have an erection...and I'm at work...not good...


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Apr 25, 2012)

I need to stop coming on these ngd threads... They are just pron addiction!


----------



## Syriel (Apr 25, 2012)

Holy crap that's just sexy. 

HNGD!


----------



## JamesM (Apr 25, 2012)

Om nom nom. Videos!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Apr 25, 2012)

That's a beautiful guitar, man.
Unique.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 25, 2012)

thats a really classy body shape!


----------



## isispelican (Apr 25, 2012)

very nice!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 25, 2012)

I like that shit... A LOT


----------



## mphsc (Apr 25, 2012)

damn I love me some ash. Congrats.


----------



## crg123 (Apr 25, 2012)

so.. around how much did that cost you? I want one, even though it's prolly wayy out of my price range. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## LordCashew (Apr 25, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Jesus, that guitar is superb.



It is indeed, my child.


----------



## sleightest (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## JazzandMetal (Apr 25, 2012)

Awesome!

Can we get some clean vids or sound clips?


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 25, 2012)

Speachless...


----------



## tlab (Apr 25, 2012)

It cost me about 1700 dollars (I live in Chile so I bought all the hardware in the USA to reduce costs)


----------



## Cremated (Apr 25, 2012)

Jesus that thing looks fantastic. Love the shape, the neck, the tuners. Bet it resonates wonderfully.


----------



## noizfx (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks different but I really like it!


----------



## XEN (Apr 26, 2012)

Very cool and unique!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 26, 2012)

So uhh... Videos?


----------



## Rook (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow, that's really beautiful. Wish the builder had done a little more with the headstock though.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 26, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> Wow, that's really beautiful. Wish the builder had done a little more with the headstock though.



Agreed. I don't like it on this body style at all.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 26, 2012)

Really like the shape on that body.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Apr 26, 2012)

HOLY SHIT THAT'S HOT!
.
.
.
now I have to wipe a shitton of drool from my keyboard - but it was worth it!


----------



## stigmatodiaboli (May 2, 2012)

Wow! thats incredible, love this guitar. can't wait to here this thing in action!


----------



## Santuzzo (May 2, 2012)

Awesome x1000000


----------



## renzoip (May 2, 2012)

I'm more of a super strat type of person, but I'm really digging this!


----------



## yellow (May 2, 2012)

that's really cool man, do you mind if i ask what a semi hollow 8 runs about ? (was it $1700 w/ parts e.g. lutheiry including bought parts OR $1700 for the luthier + $ cost for parts)


----------



## unclejemima218 (May 2, 2012)

wow awesome! that's one semi-hollow I could get down on!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 2, 2012)

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT that thing looks amazing!!! Very classy guitar, dude.


----------



## Levi79 (May 2, 2012)

Very very nice! Gives me ideas.


----------



## Daken1134 (May 2, 2012)

ive never heard of "Tajibo" before where is it originated from? and congrats she is a gorgeous guitar


----------



## thealexkelley (May 3, 2012)

ohhh god thats beautiful and original! never seen a neck thru strandy semi hollow body before! looks absolutely sick!


----------



## helferlain (May 3, 2012)

Daken1134 said:


> ive never heard of "Tajibo" before where is it originated from? and congrats she is a gorgeous guitar



Tajibo is one of the hardes woods growing in South America.

Tabebuia chrysantha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
or
Tabebuia impetiginosa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


This doubles my respect for the luthier who made this great looking guitar!


----------



## Daken1134 (May 3, 2012)

does it have good tonal characteristics though? never heard of it used on an instrument? looks like it helps with alot of diseases but any good tonal properties?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 3, 2012)

Gorgeous wood.


----------



## Splinterhead (May 3, 2012)

Cool and different looking body shape. I too would like to hear about its sound characteristics and how it plays. Vids would be awesome.


----------



## tlab (May 7, 2012)

Sorry, i'm working in a song right now to show you how this wonderfull guitar sound, about the price, yes is 1700$ with electronics and about the tonal proprieties of the tajibo,is very balanced in tones, it gives brightness to the tone so the lower notes sounds defined and also have a warm sound that makes a perfect combination with the ash


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (May 7, 2012)

looks amazing! HNGD!


----------



## GTailly (May 7, 2012)

tlab said:


> Sorry, i'm working in a song right now to show you how this wonderfull guitar sound, about the price, yes is 1700$ with electronics and about the tonal proprieties of the tajibo,is very balanced in tones, it gives brightness to the tone so the lower notes sounds defined and also have a warm sound that makes a perfect combination with the ash


 
Looking forward to hear this. 

The guitar looks phenomenal by the way. Great score!


----------



## yellow (May 7, 2012)

cant wait to hear/see the vid


----------



## punisher911 (May 10, 2012)

and place some cleans in the video too!! we want to hear all the guitar can offer


----------



## gfactor (May 11, 2012)

I was not prepared when I clicked on this thread, holy wow congrats!


----------



## GSingleton (May 11, 2012)

soo......video? clips? boobs? Any of those three will satisfy.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (May 11, 2012)

Wow, that's one classy looking guitar. And the price is unbelievable. Can't wait to hear how it sounds!


----------



## youshy (May 11, 2012)

Where's that video?!


----------



## abadonae (May 11, 2012)

This is literally one of the most attractive and unique 8's i've seen for a long while, doesn't have that typical super strat thing going on. 
Amazing man just amazing.


----------



## Khoi (May 11, 2012)

so.... how can I get one...


----------



## darren (May 11, 2012)

Wow, that's really nice! I love the design... different, but visually still really well balanced, with beautiful lines. Very classy.


----------



## shadowvault (Apr 23, 2014)

Beautiful and really classy design!Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 25, 2014)

Very nice! I really love the back of the guitar too.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 25, 2014)

Dat necrobump. Glad it happened, though, because I totally missed this before.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah, wow...and still no clip/vid?


----------



## Cloudy (Apr 26, 2014)

I love the sound hole matched with the hard cut edges, looks super badass.


----------



## ceiling_fan (Apr 26, 2014)

Wow, this thing is awesome! Glad somebody necrobumped it


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Apr 27, 2014)

Two years and no vids/clips? :/


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Apr 29, 2014)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## DiezelMonster (Apr 29, 2014)

WOW, that looks really incredible! It's got a lot of really cool design features! I really would love to have something like that! 

Good choices and congrats!


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 4, 2014)

OP hasn't posted here in well over a year, I doubt he's reading this long-dead thread.


----------



## kamello (May 5, 2014)

It's not the same, but here is a demo of a guitar made by the same Luthier (but god, that Bass-synth sounds like a buzzsaw  )



Videos
and here is another bunch of videos


also, check out the pickups displayed there!, they are dirt cheap compared to other boutique stuff (around 80-100 bucks for any humbucker), Chilean hand-made, I currently have an Organic Redemption neck along a BKP Painkiller bridge in a guitar an it's a very balanced and versatile combo (5 way switch helps a lot though)


----------

